# مخاطر إختبار الضغط



## رمزة الزبير (9 يونيو 2010)

من تدابير السلامة عدم حضور إختبار الضغط إلا من قبل المختصين المخولين وكذلك يجب إجراء ذلك الإختبار وفق الإجراءات المعتمدة وبعد التأكد من قيم الضغط التشغيلي والضغط التصميمي.
الملف المرفق يحوي صور توضح نتائج سيئة لإختبار الضغط.


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (10 يونيو 2010)

اعطي خبزك للخباز ولو اكل نصو
الهيدروتيست علم قائم بحد ذاته
شكرا للملف والصور الفظيعة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يونيو 2010)

HYDROTEST AND FLUSHING PROCEDURE Safety Precautions:
	During pressure build-up, shall take suitable precaution to prevent building up of excessive pressure, the pressure pump shall be monitored at all times.
	Pressurization of the system shall be done in an increment of 25% of the required test pressure per 15 min. to avoid over pressurization of the system and to allow stabilization of the test medium in the system.
	The test area shall be cordoned off and provided with warning sign boards “CAUTION! Hydrostatic Test in Progress”, also warning signs shall indicate the date and duration of test, and the test pressure.
	CONTRACTOR Infrastructure shall ensure that the correct pressure rating for all ancillary fittings used (i.e. temporary piping, hoses, blanks, etc) can withstand the flushing and pressure test.
	All system testing will be carried out in accordance with the applicable codes, and client’s specification requirements.
	No tightening of bolts/nuts to be carried out during the stabilization of the required pressure in the system.​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يونيو 2010)

ملف ممتاز
بارك الله بك


----------



## sayed00 (12 يونيو 2010)

درس لابد من ان نتعظ منة

مافى حادث يمر عليك الا و لك دروس لابد من تعلمها

مشكورين على الملف


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 يونيو 2010)

نضيف ملف الآتي:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 يونيو 2010)

نرفق ملف 
safety toolbox talk hydrotesting safety


----------



## safety113 (19 يونيو 2010)

*تحليل مخاطر العمل jsa*

واليكم ربطا تحليل مخاطر العمل للهيدروتيست
hydro -test job safety analysiss
انظر للمرفقات​


----------



## agharieb (30 يونيو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 أغسطس 2012)

نرفق ملف أخر عن مخاطر إختبار الضغط.


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

